# Calling all experts: Star Vs Lever Drag ??



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

OK

Toying with the idea of a bigger combo for the upcoming SWR trip 

Like JC32, my experience is very limited with these big overheads.

Saw a Shimano TLD20 the other day, for a very good price and thought..."that'll do"
Today I went to another tackle shop and was swayed by the salesman (very knowledgeable indeed) to a Daiwa Sealine for a few dollars more.



















His comments were along the line of "
* Daiwa's drag is much more reliable and stronger than Shimano's
* Star Drag on Daiwa will pull 8 kg out of the box
* TLD20 will get a bit sticky around 5 kg
* can fit more line on Sealine, faster retrieve
* no real need for Lever Drag with new braided lines (with mono drag settings were very important...?)
* smoother spool and castability on Sealine

What do you guys think ?

Lever Drag or Star ?

(dont plan on casting with this reel, just live baiting, trolling)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm no expert, and although I have a TLD 20 I never use it, I also have a abu 6500 c4 star drag level wind.

I do have a Avet sx5.1 lever drag with 16 lb drag out of the box I'm using at the moment

To me the advantage of lever drag is better control of the drag. Forgive me if I'm wrong but doesn't star drag have free spool and when you turn the handle you are in the preset drag....not a lot of variation.
With the lever drag you can add a little more drag when needed when trolling or live baiting and still maintain CORRECT DRAG SETTING when you strike.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

The Daiwa Sealine would probably be a better choice for saltwater kayak fishing. They seem to handle the abuse of kayak fishing better than most other reels and they do have a very good drag set-up. I've been amazed by how much abuse my Sealine reels have been able to withstand. They don't feel as well made as the Shimano reels, but they really work well. I have had them rolled in the surf and covered in sand and they still work just fine. On the first couple of casts they sound like an old coffee grinder; then the sand clears and they are good to go. Daiwa Sealine, and Saltist reels are very popular with the Kayak fishing community in San Diego. It seems like everybody has some. Of course, when they blew out the old models at insanely low prices at the big fishing and tackle show last year, it encouraged many of the locals to stock up. I think I bought five 50SHV at that show 8) Too bad I lost a couple in an unplanned flotation test. That is the only drawback that I can think of....they don't float 

I've got five or six TLD (25/30) that have given me several years of reliable service. I don't use them on the kayak very much anymore. I only use them on my heavy trolling rods. I like the lever drag, but they need more care and cleaning than the Daiwa reels. The lever drag comes in handy when trolling large live baits, deep diving plugs or when there is a lot of debris in the water. I usually don't troll with the reel in gear, but sometimes the clicker just isn't enough to hold your bait or lure.

Even though I like the Daiwa reels, I have bought a number of Shimano Torium 20/30 reels over the last year. They might not be quite as rugged as the Sealine, but they cast better and have a much smoother operation. They are also more comfortable for a long day of yo-yo jigging and surface grinds.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

If your planning any casting at all, my choice would be the Diawa.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Good luck Steve, coming into a new field of fishing i was bewildered at the amount of info available and how much contradicted each other depending on what and whose reel it was and what they wanted to push on me.

I had been looking for a while before getting Alans reel but picking a rod to suit was just as hard.

I know nothing of star drags so can't help much mate. I had been looking at level drag vs large spin reel

Cheers Dave


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

Right, where to start.

If you want to cast with the overhead, the Daiwa is better. Only issue is that the drag needs to be adjusted while you are using it, if you preset it, it stays in that position until you mnanually adjust the star wheel. If you haven't used an overhead before, best start now, many years practice will save you a huge amount of frustration, otherwise you will put it back into the box and get rid of it. I have 3 SL30SH's I spin with on 12/13ft rods on the rocks.

I can't speak from experience, but off the yak I would imagine the lever drag to be better as you can pre set the drag. On the rocks I use a Daiwa SLD30II and a Tiagra 50WLRSA for Land Based Game. Drags are all preset with accurate scales.

For the upcoming SWR trip I am going to buy the TLD20, and spool it with 30lb monon, top shot with 300m of 30/40lb Braid. With the LD, you can adjust the drag by pushing the lever up or down, until it reaches the maximum setting, it is really easy to use.

Go for the LD, my 5c worth.

Cheers.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies...

I think Lever Drag TLD20 will be the way to go. As a complete novice to the overheads, lever drags seem easier to handle on a yak 
while trolling a livie.

Sandshark: interesting that you would get a TLD for SWR when you've had experience with star drags. How much 30lb mono would you be able
to fit on the TLD20, topshot with 300m on 30lb braid ?

JC32: what reel did you end up getting from Alan ?

DGax65: mate you've also given me a bit to think about. I do like to build of the Daiwas over the Shimanos (in general) and I've heard maintenance can be an issue.
I'm not targeting big fish on a regular basis, like the guys in San Diego. I would probably take it out 10 times during the peak season.



kraley said:


> Gatesy, Pauly and me just bought a sh*tload of line to load our reels with - SW Rocks is startingto feel real, isn't it?


what kind of line did you buy ??


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

Mango X,

Gatesy is not the only one thats gonna get a marlin this coming year. The largest Star drag you would probably get is the SL50SH (kinda). Bang for buck the TLD will cop a huge amount of abuse and still go strong.

As for spooling, I will spool the LD with Braid first, then put on the mono. Sounds strange, but, I then use a an electric drill with a spare plastic spool attached, and take all the braid and mono off the reel, and onto the spool. Then do the same process to another spool. And finally spool the reel with the mono and braid. Sounds long winded, but that way I can ensure that I have the correct amount of mono on as a 'bed', and the braid finishes where I want it on the spool.

The other way ?, there is no guessing as to when to stop the mono and put the braid on. All mono's have different line diameters.
Cheers, Mike


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Sandshark said:


> Mango X,
> As for spooling, I will spool the LD with Braid first, then put on the mono. Sounds strange, but, I then use a an electric drill with a spare plastic spool attached, and take all the braid and mono off the reel, and onto the spool. Then do the same process to another spool. And finally spool the reel with the mono and braid. Sounds long winded, but that way I can ensure that I have the correct amount of mono on as a 'bed', and the braid finishes where I want it on the spool.
> 
> Cheers, Mike


Aaaahaa!!! 

I've been working on this little problem for a while now... So simple!!

Oh and I like both Star (because it will usually stay in the same setting all day) and Lever (you can ride the drag easily if you have to) Drags, just get 2 of everything and you will be covered! Hope that helps!

Cheer's


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> JC32: what reel did you end up getting from Alan ?


Steve i got a lever drag overhead, the pfleuger contender l20. I am going to team it up with a 10-20kg rapala braid concept rod and probably load it up with 20lb braid with a mono leader.

I'll be leaving the marlin to gatesy but would love to catch a cobia at SWR

Cheers Dave


----------



## Rogue (Jul 31, 2007)

Lever or star is much of a personal preference,if you want reliability and value for money,ask for the daiwa firewolf series reels,they have bushes instead of bearings and are extremely reliable and easy to maintain.
Try and avoid the levelwind reels as there is just more to go wrong.The okuma classic series is also a good bash about reel.I have sealines and other good stuff but keep them for the big boat,not worth destroying.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Local tackle shop has the Shimano TLD25 on special for $179. However they wont do less than $199 for a TL20. :shock: :? 
Doesnt make sense to me...

is the TLD25 an overkill ? its pretty much the same size and weight as the 20 just wider....

I'll keep looking


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

on impulse last yearf i bought a star drag overhead off ebay. i spooled it with 30lb mono and planned on using it for trolling livebaits and lures. I've only used it once - i got the shits with it the first time I tried it, just too fiddly, can't cast it, the drag is a nightmare and it doesnt retieve line as fast as my eggbeaters. i know I should persist and try to get the hang of it but, nup, not gonna happen.  

I'm sticking with my baitrunner 4500 for the bigguns. I love the eggbeaters!!

If a fish takes more than 300m of my line then he wins...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

MangoX said:


> Local tackle shop has the Shimano TLD25 on special for $179. However they wont do less than $199 for a TL20. :shock: :?
> Doesnt make sense to me...
> is the TLD25 an overkill ? its pretty much the same size and weight as the 20 just wider....
> I'll keep looking


(expert free zone) Steve, I looked at both, and decided the 25 was too big (ymmv). The 25 was cheaper (same price as you saw), but I pushed the point and got the 20 for $179 as well from Amazon @ Wetherill Park a week ago.

Davey, I'm with you on the baitrunners. I couldn't resist a 6500 at the CA sale last week.


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm no expert ether.I've had 30LBS :shock: drag on the TLD20(just testing it).I bought the TLD after returning 3 (increasing in size)sealine reels because limited drag capacity.
I've heard that lever drag reels ar'nt as easy to service(I haven't had mine open yet)
In reguards to the line, I cant see any advantage using braid/gelspun for livebaiting,trolling it would get your lures deeper, mono is more comforable guiding the line on the spool with your fingers(if the reel of choice has'nt got a line guide).


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

thanx for all the replies

Will have to wait a while to sort out some finances.....specially if I want to get a VHF and an EPIRP first.

After reading all the posts on new gear being bought for the SWR trip, I got all excited and started to look at these
combos myself. I almost bought one last summer. Had the rod, reel and line in my hand at the counter and the guy
wouldnt match a price for the pack.  Put it back and walked out.

I promised myself I would only get a heavy overhead combo if I got smoked on my Okuma 8-10kg snapper combo more than 3 times !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

that never happened. Not even close. All my fish could've been caught on my bream gear !!!!



Davey G said:


> i know I should persist and try to get the hang of it but, nup, not gonna happen.


I'm the same way.

On the other hand.....

If eveyone lands a beaky at SWR  but me.... :shock: :? 
i would be seriously pissed

mmm.....what to do....what to do...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

According to the TLD20 manual (yep, I RTFM), the drags are tested for 100 miles of drag. That should be enough for a fish or two.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I like to cook too.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a TLD15 and like the lever drag mechanism. It means you can leave the drag setting very light whilst waiting for a strike - and instantly adjust the drag to suit the fish. This would be near impossible with a start drag system.

I would also think the lever drag is simpler and therefore easier to maintain.

Just my humble opinion.


----------

